# Hello From Norfolk



## jamiegroom (May 22, 2016)

Just wanted to say hello to my fellow coffee lovers


----------



## Grahamb11 (May 22, 2016)

Hello from Norfolk too. Where abouts?


----------



## jamiegroom (May 22, 2016)

Wymondham and yourself?


----------

